# SV sous vide corn on the cob



## cooperman (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey all,
For those of you that have not sous vide corn on the cob, you’re missing out. Vacuum some corn with a Tbs of butter per ear, some sea salt. Let it go for 30 minutes at 180f. The corn is bathing in the butter and salt. Just remove from the bag and enjoy. To extend my COC season, I pick the corn up fresh, shuck it, blanch it for 2 minutes, seal it with the butter and salt, then into the freezer. Ready to be dropped into the SV.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 3, 2020)

Appreciate the tip.  So after freezing for a couple months, corn is still fresh tasting or at least close?  I like the idea of corn on the cob in Dec.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 3, 2020)

cooperman said:


> For those of you that have not sous vide corn on the cob, you’re missing out.


I have to admit that I am one of those who missed it by whatever reason.... Aam going to try it this week. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

We love it 183 for 30 minutes & it’s the best tasting corn ever. I like to put some butter & salt & pepper in the bag too. Definitely good stuff!
Al


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 3, 2020)

You had me at Corn!

This is now on the list!!


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the tip! I never SV’ed corn but made some local fresh corn in the Instant Pot that came out very good.

But I really like how you said to freeze it and then SV. I’ll have to try that!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 9, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Appreciate the tip.  So after freezing for a couple months, corn is still fresh tasting or at least close?  I like the idea of corn on the cob in Dec.


I trying this today but have same question as BigW?  Does it come out like fresh or soggy like bought after freezing?


----------



## cooperman (Aug 10, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I trying this today but have same question as BigW?  Does it come out like fresh or soggy like bought after freezing?


I don’t know if I would go until Dec. but you could try. In my area the fresh corn is only available for the month of Aug. I just try and extend it a couple months. I think the preparation is important. First off you need to find good corn. I try and pick it up in the morning when it has just been picked. I get it home ASAP and shuck, blanch for 2 minutes vacuum seal it with butter and salt,  and into the freezer. I’ll leave a couple bags unfrozen for the SV. They say that sweet corn can lose half its sweetness every day after it’s picked? But to answer you question, I have not noticed soggy corn after freezing.


----------

